# AMNTS arrived



## wade (Feb 1, 2015)

I ordered my AMNTS 6" and 12" through Todd's web site just over a week ago and thanks to the wonders of the international mail service they arrived on my doorstep yesterday.  They have now been unpacked and I will be giving them a test burn today. I will post up a couple of photos when I do.

Great service Todd - thanks


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 2, 2015)




----------



## smokewood (Feb 2, 2015)

I have just been looking at them on youtube, They seem expensive, could you not make one out of a bird feeder, or am I being a tight northerner?


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes. The plastic ones with the galvanized fittings work really well I hear. You try one and let us know


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

AMNTS arrived and un-boxed.













AMNTS Boxed 2.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 3, 2015






Very simple devices, Very well made and good clear instructions. The recipe booklet has some great ideas in it too.

I decided to do a dry run with them to see how they performed. They were used without any other heat source as if I was cold smoking

Filled with dry oak pellets and allowed to burn for a few minutes before the flame was blown out and the tubes placed in the smokers













AMNTS alight.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 3, 2015






The 6" in place in one of the Webers (before being lit)













6 inch in Weber.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 3, 2015






After being lit













6 inch in Weber2.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 3, 2015






The 12" in place i the offset smoker













12 inch in offset.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 3, 2015






After less than a minute the smoke in the smoking chamber













offset smoke.jpg



__ wade
__ Feb 3, 2015






As smoke generators they worked very well. I can see them as being especially effective in a gas BBQ when roasting.

I timed the burn of each - and this was where I was a little disappointed and need to get Todd's advice. Both only produced about 3 hours smoke - although the smoke they did produce was very consistent. This is very short in comparison to the 14 + hours that I get with my AMNPS type smoke generator in the offset. They were both in very different situations though - the 6 inch was in the bottom of the Weber that would have had constant, but relatively slow, air flow around it. The 12" was in in the fire box of the offset that does have a good air draw through it. Maybe this air draw acted like smoking a cigarette causing it to burn faster.

Conclusion so far - very nice devices that produce good smoke. I just need to work out how to increase the burn time of the 12".


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

I have been using the AMNTS for several years now. Started with the 18" and now have the whole fleet. I mostly use the 12". I never have any problems getting them to burn properly. Two things I will point out though. Make sure to use a diffuser of some sorts to keep any drippings off. Cleaning drippings out of the holes is a pain. If you use them in the gas grill place them off to the side, and preferably a side that is not lit if possible. If the grill or smoker is above 285f-300f don't be surprised to have the pellets ignite and just burn. 

A mailbox mod for the AMNTS is fairly simple to make. This solves the high temp combustion issues. Drill one hole in the door just big enough for the tube to slide in. A 3" exhaust out the back of the box and you're done. I have a thread here on the one that i made. It works great.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks Case. The 12 inch burned quickly even though there was no other heat source. The embers that you can see in the Weber (with the 6 inch) were almost cold and the offset (with the 12") had not been used for several days.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

Depending on the type of pellets and the temp I am smoking at I can get 4-8 hours of smoke time out of the 12". The other day when I was smoking the summer sausage I got 6 hours out of the cherry pellets. The smoker was running anywhere from 100f-180f. I didn't use the mailbox. I placed the tube right in the smoker.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

I did microwave the pellets first to dry them out (as I do in the AMNPS). Maybe they were too dry. I will try another burn using the pellets straight from the sack and also some different varieties.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> I did microwave the pellets first to dry them out (as I do in the AMNPS). Maybe they were too dry. I will try another burn using the pellets straight from the sack and also some different varieties.


I have found that the only time I need to nuke them is if its really cold out or if its really damp. Neither seems to be an issue right now.

What's your altitude? I'm at 3,600 ft. I know when I go over to my cousins, 100ft the pellets smolder faster and the overall burn time is less.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

We are at sea level - well not quite... 15 metres or ~50 feet above 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. Altitude should not be too much of a problem. ​


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> We are at sea level - well not quite... 15 metres or ~50 feet above
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What I was trying to get across is that at lower altitudes you should expect shorter smoke times from a load of pellets than at a higher elevation.


----------



## wade (Feb 3, 2015)

Yes that would make sense


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## smokeymondays (Feb 11, 2015)

I have never seen those before, from the convo it seems like they are more for cold smoking or could they be used for both hot and cold?


----------



## wade (Feb 11, 2015)

Both really. I have tested one out in my gas BBQ (yes i have one of those too - shock horror!). It produces good quality smoke while hot roasting.


----------

